# 2017 Gen 2 Spoiler



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

What is your definition of Larger?


----------



## Jmelliot86 (5 mo ago)

6speedTi said:


> What is your definition of Larger?


Like a 53” GT Wing


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Jmelliot86 said:


> Like a 53” GT Wing


😲


----------



## Santacruzn19 (4 mo ago)

I just put this one on my car today and I love it. It was super easy to wire up the brake lights also.


----------

